# Prepper Guide



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi. I've put together a spreadsheet that you all might find useful. It's in ODS format so either Open Office or Excel should read it just fine. Make sure to go through all the worksheet tabs to get an idea of what all you can use it for.

http://www.filedropper.com/prepperguide
_Look for the dark grey button that says "Download This File"_

Short version...

You can track food items down to the total servings, same with water also taking into account filtering, not just storing. Track supplies, medical items, firearms and ammo, PMs, junk silver and URLs. The food/water format lets you see based on what you have how long you can feed your family while the rest of the categories let you have multiple locations or kits/bags and you then specify what you want and what you actually have.

For those well stocked preppers this could be a good inventory tool while those newer to prepping could populate this as a wish list to work towards.

Finally I wanted to also give credit to gypsysue for reviewing it and offering some good suggestions which were incorporated into it.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the time you put into this! :2thumb:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

These are really cool spread sheets, culex! I can't wait to start entering my stuff on it and get a better idea where I stand on being prepared! I plan to have a lot of fun with it, while I learn how I'm doing!

Thanks for putting hese together!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

These spread sheets are worth looking at. They're easy to use, and they're fun. We never had a written inventory before, always relying on a guess-work mental inventory. One of the cool things to play with on these sheets culex created is the columns for the amounts you wish you had, the ones for what you actually have, and the color coding that shows where you're under, right on, or over your goal. 

Now I know where to cut back my spending because I'm over my goal, and where I need to pick up the pace to get up closer to my goals.

I really appreciate these.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

That's awesome! I'm glad to see more people putting the computer at work for stuff like this. This is mine: https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...b4FD5dDl6bW5OZzFDbjlGaHlLUDR6bjJZS1E&hl=en_US


----------



## Rancher (Dec 3, 2008)

This is great!
May I have your permission to share this with a couple of other forums?
Thanks!


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Rancher said:


> This is great!
> May I have your permission to share this with a couple of other forums?
> Thanks!


If you're refering to mine, sure. Just share the URL at the top of this page which will driect them here to see the write up and link. As a bonus they'll also see Ashley8072's link too.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah you can share mine. I hadn't thought about displaying it, so I duplicated mine to be open to the Public. If you have or sign-up for Google docs, you can modify it to your own needs and save it as is.


----------



## Rancher (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks!
Greatly appreciated


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Corrected link... in case the first one is no longer working.

PrepperGuide.ods


----------

